# Maternity kits



## dixiemama

I know that in a true SHTF situation, this will probably the last thing on anyone's mind BUT, it just might be something to consider. There are a few of us who are in child bearing age and if the SHTF while we are pregnant and it lasts past our time, besides sterile gloves, sheets, clamps, bubble syringe, what else wld we need?


----------



## Lake Windsong

I don't have the links available right now, but if you google 'birthing kits' you'll find a few sites where charitable organizations list supplies needed for the birthing kits they give out in third world countries.

Also, www.hesperian.org you can find ordering and download info for Where There Is No Doctor and Where Women Have No Doctor.


----------



## ksmama10

From my own experience with three home births, I'd suggest an unused, plain shower curtain for a drop cloth, a package of bed pads(walgreens), several packages of the longest thickest sanitary napkins, a few 8 oz or so water bottles with spouts that pop up, a bottle of olive oil, and one of Arnica oil(a combo of these two oil is useful for perineum massage before crowning, and is also good for cradle cap and the dry skin many newborns gets. Several lightweight cotton and flannel baby blankets-larger than most store bought ones..these are great for swaddling and layering as the season indicates. Oh, Golden seal powder and q-tips.. golden seal is great for drying up the cord. My midwife gave me some in a film canister.


----------



## Sentry18

Beyond the supplies, don't forget training. You can get a lot of good info from labor coaches, midwives, OB nurses, paramedics, etc. Some of the advice we got from our labor nurse when child No. 1 was born ended up being invaluable as we had more kids.


----------



## ksmama10

Sentry18 said:


> Beyond the supplies, don't forget training. You can get a lot of good info from labor coaches, midwives, OB nurses, paramedics, etc. Some of the advice we got from our labor nurse when child No. 1 was born ended up being invaluable as we had more kids.


Absolutely! I read everything I could find, even with baby #10. "Knowledge is power" is not an empty cliche.


----------



## Dakine

little baby beanies for their heads because babies lose heat through their head and that's a big problem for them... and plenty of blankets to wrap them in so that you can always have a clean stack while you're waiting to wash the dirties.

we cover childbirth pretty extensively in EMT classes, but for some reason they took it off the skills test this year, I'm not sure why. We're doing more trauma and bleeds than last year I guess for certification purposes.

absolutely knowledge is power, and the more someone can read about it and recognize what is okay and whats a problem the better off they are. 

Know how much blood mom is supposed to lose on average, and how to stop the bleeding (without access to a surgeon of course) - which in the field for EMT's really boils down to 2 things, baby to breast and massage the fundus. 

Now there's TWO patients, know what mom and baby should be doing as far as vitals that can be assessed even by a layperson. Respiration rate, pulse, the APGAR (appearance, pulse, grimace, activity, respiration) of the newborn.

Be ready to double all of that in case it's twins :beercheer:


----------



## Paltik

When my wife was pregnant when we lived in a third-world country, we carried a small kit with:


Guaze
Surgical scissors (cut the cord, epesiotomy)
2 hemostats (clamps)
Surgical needle and suture (wet pack)
Scalpel
Alcohol
Latex gloves


----------



## Jim1590

This works:
http://www.amazon.com/Dynarex-OBSTE...ie=UTF8&qid=1354231642&sr=8-1&keywords=ob+kit

Its best to have more than one. 1 kid can turn into 2 or 3 or 4.... once you have the kit, you can duplicate the materials pretty easily. +1 to ksmama1 posts about what to have around.

Get trained on how to deliver. Things like don't lift kid above moms heart when cord attached and spank 'em! This can cause blood to drain from kid to mom through the cord and they are slippery. Learn what to do for cord presentation, limb presentation, butt coming out first, make sure meconium does not get into babys lungs. Things like that. A advanced first aid or EMT class is a good start. Making friends with a medic or doc is even better!

Honestly if everything goes as designed, it ain't all that bad. Women have been having babies longer than highly trained people have been there to catch. The basics are still the most important. Hydration and warmth. And if you are pregnant, make sure you stay hydrated. Because being hydrated is priority number one. Drinking plenty of water is important. Oh yeah, almost forgot, make sure mom is hydrated.

You can never truly prepare for every eventuality, but being prepared to deliver a baby is a top item thing. But the things that can go wrong may not be preventable no matter how prepared you are.

Here are some more resources to consider:

http://www.amazon.com/Drugs-Pregnan...1-1-catcorr&keywords=neonatal+medication+list

http://www.amazon.com/Pediatric-Adv...219&sr=1-1&keywords=pals+provider+manual+2012

http://www.amazon.com/Broselows-Ped...&qid=1354232255&sr=1-1&keywords=broselow+tape

http://www.amazon.com/How-Deliver-B...4232306&sr=1-7&keywords=how+to+deliver+a+baby


----------



## Grimm

Take the time now to find a midwife in your area. Ask if you can attend a birth or two. This way you can help someone else as well as yourself. If you can't find a midwife find your local Christian Science Church. They maybe able to help you by putting you in contact with a midwife or a female church elder who can walk you through home birth.

Be aware that if you have never given birth a woman can be in labor for hours. I was in labor for over 21 hours with Roo. That was before my doctor and I decided that a c-section was needed as Roo was under stress during contractions. 

Also consider adding a unused metal/aluminum crochet hook to your birthing kit. If your water has not broken it may need to be manually done with the hook(sterilized first) to increase contractions and labor. The tool the hospital uses looks just like a crochet hook too.

Also keep some Raspberry leaf tea and tea to promote lactation in your preps. The raspberry tea will help with menstrual cramps if you want to save your pain killers for bigger needs.


----------



## pixieduster

My 4 were all homebirths. Cherished my Midwife for her skill and knowledge even though I was a long time Paramedic and had assisted in a few in the back of an Ambulance, a car seat, and living rooms. I would order the kits for my births online and any herbs the midwife needed, she gave me a list. Always something more to learn and no two births are the same.


----------



## jsriley5

Well I hadn't thought about making up kits I do have more than adequate surgical instruments, books, I need to get diapers, I do have pre natal vitamins and have more on the list to be purchased. This thread has gotten me to thinking though might be needing a few additions. Also how long to do you think the powdered formula mixes would last? If we fall to the dark ages there are going to be deaths of infants and deaths of mothers leaving babies needing nourishment. I don't have goats yet nor a cow yet but will need somthing to keep a child alive. I don't have anything but some powdered whole milk for now. Need to work on that.


----------



## Cathiwim

Women will have to get together and wet-nurse thier babies. It's still being done, I did it for a friend...I recommend having a copy of Spiritual Midwifery by Ina May Gaskin around, as well as Heart and Hands by Elizabeth Davis. There are other really great midwifery texts, Myles' and Varneys, but they are geared toward hospital birth...the others are Homebirth oriented. Find your nearest Certified Professional Midwife (www.mana.org) and ask her opinion on what equipment you might need. It doesn't take much. The hardest thing in birth is keeping hands out and OFF, especially for a breech birth. Breeches and twins and VBACs can all be safely birthed at home, with a properly trained attendant. CPMs are trained for out of hospital birth.( I am one). Do a google search for unassisted birth and you can find lots of prep info there...hope that helps.


----------



## dixiemama

Thanks for all the tips! I got to thinking about this cuz I have 4 friends who are pregnant and thankfully have a cousin who is a midwife; I'll ask her if I can attend her next birth. Also ordering Ina's books.


----------



## lazydaisy67

Wow, you guys are lucky that midwifery is legal in your states. In Iowa it is akin to witchery and is illegal. :scratch
I don't know if you're talking about your own birth or helping others with births, but I'd say you'd want to know what a normal, healthy placenta looks like and how to identify if it's been torn anywhere. 
I certainly don't have 10 stripes on my arm  but I do have 5, and I would say from my experience the best advice I could give would be to leave mama the hell alone! What I mean by that is...don't be sticking fingers where they don't belong, don't lay mama flat on her back with her knees up by her ears, don't break that precious water bag, and I'm going to say this at the risk of offending some men in this group, don't let a bunch of bossy 'I-know-everything-about birthing' guys in the room who want to take over. If everything is going ok, do it with the women folk (and daddy, of course). We know what it's all about, most have been there and we have a special way of being able to help and support a mama that a man never could. Again, sorry guys no offense was meant. 
I'm going to say this too: Giving birth is what women are hard-wired for. That means that we are at our MOST powerful, primal moment when we are giving birth. When we give that power back to women instead of continue to strip it away like the "professional medical experts" have done, we invite issues instead of solve them. 
Nobody is going to have advanced machinery to measure the baby's size and set a due date so it's all going to be a guessing game as to when they are due. You can have some evening primrose oil to soften the cervix, and/or some blue cohosh to stimulate contractions but read up on those first. I asked my grandma for some advice on how to start my labor when I was HUGE, tired and swollen with my first child. She told me "Babies will come out when they're done cooking so don't open the oven door until the timer goes off."


----------



## dixiemama

Love your Grandma's take on it! It's just for me now but in a SHTF scenario, who knows.


----------



## Grimm

jsriley5 said:


> Well I hadn't thought about making up kits I do have more than adequate surgical instruments, books, I need to get diapers, I do have pre natal vitamins and have more on the list to be purchased. This thread has gotten me to thinking though might be needing a few additions. Also how long to do you think the powdered formula mixes would last? If we fall to the dark ages there are going to be deaths of infants and deaths of mothers leaving babies needing nourishment. I don't have goats yet nor a cow yet but will need somthing to keep a child alive. I don't have anything but some powdered whole milk for now. Need to work on that.


As a mom who had to formula feed my Roo I always chose the organic Earth's Best formula. The last can we used had an expiration date of April 2015. I think if you leave them unopened and in a cool dark place they should last a few years.

If you are storing for the 'what-if' baby that may happen use a formula calculator to factor how much would be needed for 1 baby for the first year. Roo transitioned to whole milk at 1 year old. I wish I had produced more breast milk...

FYI formula can be expensive so check coupons.com for $5 off coupons. Or get them off ebay. I use to get 20 coupons for $5 off each for $4 on ebay.

Powdered goats milk would be good to have for the 'what-if' baby and can be used for orphaned baby animals as well. I had to use goats milk for a kitten until the pet store opened so I could get KMR. She turned out okay- a little clingy but she is a health cat.


----------



## Cathiwim

I second Grimm,s thoughts. Good suggestions for those who need formula. But if the stuff Really Hits the Fan, then wet nursing will need to be normalized again...


----------



## jsriley5

Wet nursing would definitely be an option if available but I'm worried it may not be immediately available depending on when the baby comes.


----------



## Grimm

Here is a thought that I hope others will like... Can we add ideas for preps beyond the pregnancy and delivery of a baby but to include the first year or two of the child's life? This can help those of us planning on having children or adding more to our families as well as those prepping for the possibility of grandchildren that may come when SHTF.


----------



## jsriley5

yeah I'd like to see that too. I have already came up with a few questions and think it would be great to keep it all under one thread. This thread has gotten me to thinking and recognizing a pointed weakness in my preps considering thedemographics of those I can expect to be with me. So a little hashing out by folks mostlikely more in the know on this stuff than me would be a great way to formulate a prpping plan.


----------



## lazydaisy67

Well, I would say that unless you plan on spending hundreds and dare I say thousands of dollars on stocking disposable diapers you should figure out how to make your own cloth dipes and start now, lol. I made them for my last two and they're not that hard. There's tons of types, styles to choose from and you can pay a lot or a little depending on your budget, but making them yourself costs pennies on the dollar. While you're at it, make about 3 dozen reusable baby wipes.
Babies first year is the easiest time you'll ever have with them in my opinion. Nurse them, carry them on your back in a sling and when they get to be about 5-6 months old start chewing food up for them and shoving it in their mouth.  We've overcompliated things so much that moms and dads are at a loss as to how to raise their own young. Trust me, the knowledge is INSIDE of you, you just have to listen to it. 
The first couple of months is all about poop, pee, food and sleep. When they're hungry, feed them. Don't worry about whether or not they just ate or how many ounces they had. Just feed them for crying out loud. They know when they're hungry and they'll let you know. Have some Mylacon drops on hand for a gassy tummy. Make sure you're stocked up with infant Tylenol and Motrin. And I mean STOCKED! Trust me, no matter what the medical books say, about 5 trillion mothers could tell you that a baby DOES run a fever when they're teething. Relief for ouchie gums can be helped by a cold washrag they can suck on, you don't need fancy teething rings or busicuts or whatever. Those things are gross. Binkies (pacifiers) are perfectly FINE for them to have despite what your pediatrition says. Babies need LOTS of sucking and it helps to develop the proper brain pathways. Make up a couple of "silkies" or small blankets out of "teddy bear" fleece for them to carry around all the time. They're comforting, they sleep better with some sort of 'lovie' to cuddle. No, they will not suffocate! Babies can sleep pretty much anywhere. You don't need a big fancy crib in a room down the hall. You can make up a little "nest" from pretty much anything and they'll be comfortable. 
Clothing to me would be a much bigger issue. Since you don't know for sure how fast or how much they'll be growing, you almost have to have every single size in stock. That'd be the hardest part in my opinion. I'd have to say the easiest to stock would be onsies, socks and blankets. 
And last, but certainly not least, I have to say another important prep for prospective parents after the SHTF is birth control, birth control and more birth control!


----------



## Grimm

I wanted to add my 2 cents on baby preps...

As far as diapers, yes, disposables are a waste of money. We used cloth with Roo and saved a ton. We did start simple with the Gerber birdseye but found that cloth diapers by Cottonbabies are a godsend. They have different types for different budgets. I recommend for those prepping for the 'what-if' baby to buy a box or two of the Econobum diapers from Cottonbabies. One box contains 3 covers, 12 organic prefolds and a wet bag. They adjust in the waist and length so they will fit a newborn to a toddler without issue. http://www.cottonbabies.com/index.php?cPath=138 If you want to spend a bit more because you are planning on a baby I prefer the Flip Diapers with the Econobum prefold. You can even get disposable inserts for these if you have to have disposables... http://www.cottonbabies.com/index.php?cPath=139 Flips also have a training pant that is cloth. We are using these with Roo and it is saving us money.

A good sling or baby carrier is a must have for when SHTF. I have tried a few BUT I have my favorites. My go-to carrier for Roo is the Ergobaby. She has long since outgrown the Baby Bjorn but the Ergo can be used up to 40lbs according to their site. They have even product tested it to 90lbs without stressing the carrier. Customers have tested it to 150 even 200lbs without fail. Good to know. A good feature of the Ergo is the accessories they offer. The carrier it self has a pocket and clips for keys or small items BUT they have a backpack/diaper bag that can be used alone or attached to the carrier. There is also a waist pouch again that can be used alone or attached to the carrier.

Feeding baby is important. Since you never know what is going to happen prepare for the worst. Add powdered WHOLE milk to your stores or cans of dry formula. Also consider a manual breast pump in case batteries become scarce. Pumping after a feeding can help increase lactation. Breast milk can be stored at room temp for less than an hour.(according to my OB Gyn) Also add a few boxes of mother's milk tea. This will help promote lactation.

Now, a good postpartum belt is always nice. I was given one by my doctor a month after Roo was born because of a car accident but it helped a bit for both my back and my baby-jelly belly.  The belt I have is by Body Glove and is used for back/waist support during exercise. It is one size fits most and is a black color so if my DH pulls his back he can wear it for support.

Protection during postpartum bleeding is always smart. Disposable pads are easy to find now but I added some extra long and thick cloth pads to my stash. Cloth diapers can also be used but don't use them on baby afterwards. I plan on using our birdseye diapers to make a set of cloth postpartum pads. When I had Roo I was going through 2-3 pads stacked the first 4-5 days after she was born. The thicker the pads the better. That means a less cranky mama. 

Please make these decisions for yourself. These are just my opinions.


----------



## Grimm

I wanted to add my 2 cents on baby preps...

As far as diapers, yes, disposables are a waste of money. We used cloth with Roo and saved a ton. We did start simple with the Gerber birdseye but found that cloth diapers by Cottonbabies are a godsend. They have different types for different budgets. I recommend for those prepping for the 'what-if' baby to buy a box or two of the Econobum diapers from Cottonbabies. One box contains 3 covers, 12 organic prefolds and a wet bag. They adjust in the waist and length so they will fit a newborn to a toddler without issue. http://www.cottonbabies.com/index.php?cPath=138 If you want to spend a bit more because you are planning on a baby I prefer the Flip Diapers with the Econobum prefold. You can even get disposable inserts for these if you have to have disposables... http://www.cottonbabies.com/index.php?cPath=139 Flips also have a training pant that is cloth. We are using these with Roo and it is saving us money.

A good sling or baby carrier is a must have for when SHTF. I have tried a few BUT I have my favorites. My go-to carrier for Roo is the Ergobaby. She has long since outgrown the Baby Bjorn but the Ergo can be used up to 40lbs according to their site. They have even product tested it to 90lbs without stressing the carrier. Customers have tested it to 150 even 200lbs without fail. Good to know. A good feature of the Ergo is the accessories they offer. The carrier it self has a pocket and clips for keys or small items BUT they have a backpack/diaper bag that can be used alone or attached to the carrier. There is also a waist pouch again that can be used alone or attached to the carrier.

Feeding baby is important. Since you never know what is going to happen prepare for the worst. Add powdered WHOLE milk to your stores or cans of dry formula. Also consider a manual breast pump in case batteries become scarce. Pumping after a feeding can help increase lactation. Breast milk can be stored at room temp for less than an hour.(according to my OB Gyn) Also add a few boxes of mother's milk tea. This will help promote lactation.

Now, a good postpartum belt is always nice. I was given one by my doctor a month after Roo was born because of a car accident but it helped a bit for both my back and my baby-jelly belly.  The belt I have is by Body Glove and is used for back/waist support during exercise. It is one size fits most and is a black color so if my DH pulls his back he can wear it for support.

Protection during postpartum bleeding is always smart. Disposable pads are easy to find now but I added some extra long and thick cloth pads to my stash. Cloth diapers can also be used but don't use them on baby afterwards. I plan on using our birdseye diapers to make a set of cloth postpartum pads. When I had Roo I was going through 2-3 pads stacked the first 4-5 days after she was born. The thicker the pads the better. That means a less cranky mama. 

Please make these decisions for yourself. These are just my opinions.


----------



## Grimm

I forgot the mention infant clothing. Until they can walk keep the clothing simple. All those frilly silly outfits are more for the parents than the comfort of baby. One piece gowns with draw strings at the bottom or even footie sleepers are all you really need for baby. Since Roo is our first I tried to get everything gender neutral. My in-laws put the kibosh on that but I still have a good stash of gender neutral infant clothing. I tried to keep everything we got to be gender neutral so it could be reused for any babies to come. 

As far as sizing goes I noticed that Roo was wearing the size that was double her age. If she was 3 months she was wearing 6 months. She was tiny when she was born but out grew those newborn outfits within 2 weeks. 

Since there is no real 'baby season' like there is a kitten or puppy season warm clothing is always smart. Long and short sleeved onesies are good staples as well as light weight cotton, flannel and fleece sleepers.


----------



## dixiemama

I really got something started! Thanks everyone for your input, it will be put to good use. Just have to remember that twins run in the family...


----------



## Grimm

dixiemama said:


> I really got something started! Thanks everyone for your input, it will be put to good use. Just have to remember that twins run in the family...


I know this thread with the added infant info will help a lot of people. Thank you for starting it! It really gave me a lot of food for thought.


----------



## jsriley5

yup gonna have to get out the notepad and start making a whole new list some of it is no suprise like the cloth diapers have folded my fair share of them when my lil brother and sister used em.

ONe of the questions I had and was partially answered by Grimm was are there any herbal teas and such that will help stressed and maybe not as well fed as neded mommas produce more milk for the baby? Would be very intrested in things I could grow in my herb garden and even have a trading supply post shtf. 

Sans goat what are the options for caring for a lactose intolerant baby? My lil brother was LI I remember the awful smelling soy based milks and formulas and of course the powdered soy formula is one rescource are there any other things that a person can do for themselves. Surely LI babies happened before all these conveininces were around. 

I haved a couple books that comver childbirt in "ditch Medicne" scanarios. Are there any specific boks though that you all would consider invaluable rescources to add to the library?

Not all births go smoothly I know in years past the rates of mothers and babies dying during labor were scary high. What kinds of things should be on hand for these problems, what specific problems are these things for, how do you recognize them and how do you use the items to preserve life of baby and momma? (I think that scares me most the things that can go wrong and turn a moment of joy into deep grief and sadness) 

Are there any ways to "pastuerize" mommas milk to make it last a little longer than an hour? Seems almost a waste ( i realize it is supposed to increase production) if it is likely to spoil before the baby is even ready to feed again. Would also be useful if a wet nurse is maybe only part time available?

Sorry all I have on this subject is questions I"ll have to hope I can offer answers to ya'll in other areas as I just dont'have much to give here.


----------



## Grimm

jsriley5 said:


> ONe of the questions I had and was partially answered by Grimm was are there any herbal teas and such that will help stressed and maybe not as well fed as neded mommas produce more milk for the baby? Would be very intrested in things I could grow in my herb garden and even have a trading supply post shtf.
> 
> Are there any ways to "pastuerize" mommas milk to make it last a little longer than an hour? Seems almost a waste ( i realize it is supposed to increase production) if it is likely to spoil before the baby is even ready to feed again. Would also be useful if a wet nurse is maybe only part time available?


The box of mother's milk tea I have left over from Roo says the ingredients are:
bitter fennel fruit
aniseed fruit
coriander fruit
fenugreek seed
blessed thistle herb
spearmint leaf
west indian lemongrass leaf
lemon verbena leaf
marshmallow root

When pumping to increase milk production it will not sit for an hour. Breast fed babies feed more often than formula fed babies. While Roo and I were in the hospital for her birth she breastfed. She was feeding very often but that may be due to the fact I didn't produce enough for her. I tried pumping but it would take a while to pump a single ounce. Our friend who still breast feeds her 20 month old son says he fed as a newborn so often she joked about walking around topless. I would not worry about the pumped milk going to waste. But don't get me started on the practice of modern moms to 'pump n dump'.


----------



## jsriley5

figures not a single one of those herbs are on my current list of herbs. guess I got a few months to make lists and plan for a herb garden if those don't have other uses not sure I"ll grow more than just a tiny tad to keep my seed supply fresh. 

Go ahead and tell about pump n dump  I like to see others rant every once in a while makes me feel less bad about mine  I know what you are saying though.


----------



## Grimm

jsriley5 said:


> Go ahead and tell about pump n dump  I like to see others rant every once in a while makes me feel less bad about mine  I know what you are saying though.


It upsets me that there is a whole group of women that pump breast milk for no other reason then to burn calories for weight loss! They just pump and dump the milk! There are lots of women (like me) that wishes we could have breast fed our babies but for whatever reason couldn't! It just feels like a major waste to me!

FYI spearmint can be used for the same purpose as peppermint- upset stomachs or to reduce hunger pains.


----------



## jsriley5

D9idn't even know about the weight loss side of it. Was just figuring it was the ones that couldn't be bothered with feeding their own child and only pumped for their own comfort. I see what you mean now. 

And somehow I totally missed the mint on the list. gotta get a patch of that going anyway it will grow by itself like a weed and it will make a tasty tea when there is nutin else. I knew it worked for indigestion wastn' aware it would soothe hunger pangs. Are there actually different spear and pepper mint plants or is it the same plant prepared differently? (dn't worry I can look that up myself) I thought they were the same plant already.


----------



## lazydaisy67

Let me just present this little tidbit. The U.S. is ranked 34th in the world for lowest infant and maternal mortality rates. Now just to make sure you're really understanding what that means, 33 other countries worldwide have FEWER infant deaths and mama deaths than the U.S. We also happen to have 30% C-sections. Now wouldn't you think, if birth is SO DANG DEADLY that all those C-Sections would be drving our mortality rates well below those of other countries?
What is making the difference? How could it be that the U.S. is raking in the highest percentages of death rates and yet has one of the highest percentages of C-Sections??? Sorry, I just get like this :gaah: when women are told they're not only NOT capable of delivering their baby safely but will probably die if the "experts" don't intervene at every stage. 

Is there a particular reason that you think you won't have enough milk? Just curious as to why you would think you're not going to make enough. If this is your first baby you're not really going to be able to estimate if you're producing "enough" right off the bat. You have to give it some time and relax. Your milk may not even come in for 4 to 6 days after you give birth anyway. Work on getting the right attachment while you're in the hospital and there's a lactation nurse to help show you what to do. If you don't get that latch right you're going to scream every time that baby cracks open your scab-encrusted nipple and nursing will be a nighmare. Your body will figure out what is going on and you'll produce what the demand is. 
Honestly, I think you're going to be fine. Have some teas on hand, sure but don't just assume you won't be able to make enough.


----------



## Grimm

lazydaisy67 said:


> Is there a particular reason that you think you won't have enough milk? Just curious as to why you would think you're not going to make enough. If this is your first baby you're not really going to be able to estimate if you're producing "enough" right off the bat. You have to give it some time and relax. Your milk may not even come in for 4 to 6 days after you give birth anyway. Work on getting the right attachment while you're in the hospital and there's a lactation nurse to help show you what to do. If you don't get that latch right you're going to scream every time that baby cracks open your scab-encrusted nipple and nursing will be a nighmare. Your body will figure out what is going on and you'll produce what the demand is.
> Honestly, I think you're going to be fine. Have some teas on hand, sure but don't just assume you won't be able to make enough.


Roo is my one and only at this time. My ob and our pediatrician were the ones who made the call about formula feeding her after she dropped more than 15% of her birth weight in the time we were in the hospital. My milk never did come in even though I pumped from the day Roo was born. I did feed Roo every drop I was able to pump along with formula. We spent over a week in the hospital due to my c-section and Roo's weight loss.

I know every pregnancy and baby are different but being prepared can only help. Plus there is nothing wrong with wanting to increase milk production.


----------



## Grimm

jsriley5 said:


> And somehow I totally missed the mint on the list. gotta get a patch of that going anyway it will grow by itself like a weed and it will make a tasty tea when there is nutin else. I knew it worked for indigestion wastn' aware it would soothe hunger pangs. Are there actually different spear and pepper mint plants or is it the same plant prepared differently? (dn't worry I can look that up myself) I thought they were the same plant already.


Yes, as you may have read by now Spearmint and Peppermint are two different plants but are part of the same family. Catmint(not nip) and Wintergreen are also part of that family.

Also chewing the leaves of a mint plant will give you that boost of relieving hunger pains even faster.

If you are planting herbs for trade etc don't forget to harvest some nice fresh raspberry leaves for tea. These will help with menstrual cramps. I keep both leaves I have harvested and store bought raspberry leaf tea for this purpose. I have heard that it can also induce labor but I do not have first hand experience with this so I don't recommend it.

Also consider a large patch of parsley. Large bunches of parsley in a pot of water brewed/boiled down to 1 cup when drunk can induce a menstrual cycle. I did this often when I lived in my car as an older teen and it does work in as fast as 24 hours. This can be helpful when SHTF and a period is really late or skipped. (It is not an abortive so please do not jump on me for that!)


----------



## jsriley5

Lazydaisy I just don't know which is why i'm here buggin you all and I"m really asking my questions in context of NOT having the hospital and trained help available. And perhaps it is just stuff from fiction books but I recall several stories of mothers either stressed (world in it's death throes would be stressful) or mother being a little undernourished as may well be the case in a aftermath. I know that (or think I do) a mothers body will pull from her body to make milk for the baby but in cases of a really malnourished mother may still not be able to get enough. Suffice it to say there won't be any likely medical interventions to get in the way of the natural processes in the terms of what I"m prepping for. I have no intention of delivering babies myself while there is a hospital standing. But if there isn't one I"d like to be armed with as much info as possible both for my peace of mind and the mothers.


----------



## Lake Windsong

Grimm said:


> If you are planting herbs for trade etc don't forget to harvest some nice fresh raspberry leaves for tea. These will help with menstrual cramps. I keep both leaves I have harvested and store bought raspberry leaf tea for this purpose. I have heard that it can also induce labor but I do not have first hand experience with this so I don't recommend it.


Red raspberry leaves are safe to use throughout pregnancy, tea or infusion. It can help at all stages, from increasing fertility, easing morning sickness, can help prevent both miscarriage and postpartum hemorrhage.

It helps with menstrual cramps because it contains alkaloids that help tone the pelvic area, including the uterus.

Pretty sure I remember this from The Childbearing Year by Susun Weed. I read it like a holy book during my last high risk pregnancy.


----------



## Grimm

Lake Windsong said:


> Red raspberry leaves are safe to use throughout pregnancy, tea or infusion. It can help at all stages, from increasing fertility, easing morning sickness, can help prevent both miscarriage and postpartum hemorrhage.
> 
> It helps with menstrual cramps because it contains alkaloids that help tone the pelvic area, including the uterus.
> 
> Pretty sure I remember this from The Childbearing Year by Susun Weed. I read it like a holy book during my last high risk pregnancy.


Thanks. I chose to avoid raspberry leaf tea during my pregnancy because I kept reading conflicting information. I did know it helped with cramps from personal use.


----------



## Lake Windsong

More baby to toddler prep ideas:
Pacifiers
Flat cloth diapers
Prefold cloth diapers different sizes
(Green Mountain Diapers makes a great toddler size prefold that can be used as a blanket, nursing cover, diaper changing pad until it fits)
Diaper covers, one size adjustable
Diaper pins, bar of soap to use as pin cushion, snappi brand diaper closures
Bottles and extra nipples
Breast pads and cream, comfortable nursing clothing for mama
Clothes in unisex colors:
Basic tshirts with the lapping shoulders, different sizes
Socks through toddler size
'Gripper' socks through toddler size
Crocs, sandals, swim shoes sized for multiple sizes for greater versatility
Footed pj's through toddler size
Hats for various weather
All purpose weatherproof suit, such as Tuffo Muddy Buddy brand in a couple of sizes, good for rain or snow
baby utensils, sippy cups, over head terry bibs, hand crank food processor or blender (small ones work well and store easily)
Crayons, color books, basic educational toys, stickers
Toy 'tools' including pail and shovel
Good stroller
Sturdy red-ryder type wagon, multi-purpose prep/toy/transportation
Baby and toddler toothbrushes
Mittens, scarves & blankets (or partial bolt of multi-purpose fleece to cut as needed)
Partial bolt of flannel for diaper liners, postpartum pad, etc
Basic baby first aid, including pediatric medicinal manuals herbal medicine kit, traditional otc infant toddler meds and a reliable dosing chart, thermometer, instant ice packs, bandaging
Teething toys

Store preps by size and age appropriateness in labeled,easy to move sized rubbermaid containers. Unisex, basic apparel and toys can be found seasonally on clearance to stock up on a budget.


----------



## dixiemama

Also, our local Dollar Tree stores are now selling baby supplies. I know, you get what you pay for, but who really needs a $5 bottle brush with a suction cup?


----------



## lazydaisy67

Please don't think that I'm getting mad. I was a first time mom too. I know how it feels. After having 5 kids I've learned a thing or two, but I'm under no illusions that I'm an expert. I learn something new every day. I still get angry when I hear first time mothers talk about what their pediatritians and OB docs have told them is the "right" thing to do. What I see more often than not is women following their advice blindly and handing over their God-given right to mother their own child without ever letting their own instincts and common sense kick in. It's OK to say "NO" to your doctor. Yes, they may have an aneurysm from somebody standing up to them, but they'll get over it. Guess what? It's even OK to "fire" your OBGYN doc half way into your pregnancy (Gasp!) and find another one that suits you better.

Having said that, the reason the U.S. has such a strangly (and alarmingly) high infant mortality rate is because the medical "professionals" intervene WAY too much. You go in with contractions and they put you on a pitocin drip to increase them. That doesn't dialate the cervix, it just contracts the uterine muscles harder. So your body is working against itself. You're not allowed to eat despite the fact that you're using 60,000 calories during the birthing process. No, that's not an exageration. So your body is rendered incapable of functioning properly for the event. Then you get an epidural cause, well, it's ouchie. So you've just injected narcotics into your baby's bloodstream which in turn lowers his heart rate. You can't walk, you're flat on your back so you're not helping your body to do what it wants to do. They break your water bag, which increases nothing but the posibility of infection. Then the doc says "It's been 6 hours, you're not dialating, we need to do a C-Section". He, of course is thinking about meeting the C-Section requirement (yes, there is such a thing) he has with his malpractice insurance company. We all like to say "Gee, isn't it nifty that we can save lives with those C-Sections" Except the stats aren't reflecting that and the World Health Organization has been urging the U.S. to cut it's C-Section rate by more than half for decades! That doesn't even address the fact that you have now been rendered incapable of delivering a child vaginally. Almost all hospital insurance companies are now prohibiting v-back birth. This, in my opinion, is the equivalent of a man being castorated against his will.
So, how that relates is this: When talking about birthing after TSHTF, don't scare yourself into thinking that women will be dropping like flies from the labor and delivery process. Could there be additional complications from poor nutrition? Sure. Reflect those concerns in the way you prep. Having good multivitamins on hand for that is very smart. READ, READ, and READ SOME MORE about the nutritional value of foods during pregnancy and stock them. Herbs can help you for a variety of things from nutrition to helping the uterus to clamp down to milk production. Almost ALL babies drop weight in the hospital after birth. You are not feeding them 'milk' in the hospital especially if it's your first baby. You are feeding them colostrum, which is vital to their health even if it isn't showing as weight gain on the scale. When you get home, you're relaxed and you're getting to know your new little human, your body will kick in and do what it needs to do....despite what the docs say, trust me. When your real milk comes in you'll know it. Your boobies will be huge and rock hard. Hubby will LOVE it, . At that time, the more you nurse, the more your body will produce. Pumping isn't a bad idea, but I wouldn't do that until you've given nursing at least a good 2 week try. For some mothers pumping too early can actually produce the opposite effect. Take control over it! TELL your doc how you're going to feed your child. You have the right to decide that, you know. Find a lactation consultant and meet NOW, before baby comes. You can call them pretty much any time with questions, they've seen all kinds of different scenarios and WILL be able to help you. Your baby will NOT starve to death if you don't get it just right before you leave the hospital. Just keep trying, and NEVER EVER doubt your ability to be successful. Again, you're hard-wired to raise your young but you have to want to AND allow yourself to do it. 
Again, I'm sorry if I sound like I'm on a soapbox, but I want women to feel empowered to make medical choices about themselves and their babies. Pregnancy, labor, delivery, nursing should all be positive and exciting things not scary life-threatening illnesses.


----------



## Grimm

lazydaisy67 said:


> Please don't think that I'm getting mad. I was a first time mom too. I know how it feels. After having 5 kids I've learned a thing or two, but I'm under no illusions that I'm an expert. I learn something new every day. I still get angry when I hear first time mothers talk about what their pediatritians and OB docs have told them is the "right" thing to do. What I see more often than not is women following their advice blindly and handing over their God-given right to mother their own child without ever letting their own instincts and common sense kick in. It's OK to say "NO" to your doctor. Yes, they may have an aneurysm from somebody standing up to them, but they'll get over it. Guess what? It's even OK to "fire" your OBGYN doc half way into your pregnancy (Gasp!) and find another one that suits you better.


I understand where you are coming from. I chose my OB, pediatrician and hospital because of their breast is best policies and it is our right as parents to choose what is best for our baby.  Trust me. If I disagreed with anything they wanted to do or told us to do I would make my voice heard.

I attempted to breast feed for four months. It just wasn't going to happen with this child. Hopefully our next will be breast fed.


----------



## Paltik

Paltik said:


> When my wife was pregnant when we lived in a third-world country, we carried a small kit with:
> 
> 
> Guaze
> Surgical scissors (cut the cord, epesiotomy)
> 2 hemostats (clamps)
> Surgical needle and suture (wet pack)
> Scalpel
> Alcohol
> Latex gloves


I forgot we also had a syringe and a vial of xylocaine in there.


----------



## Jim1590

Talk about a lively discussion. And all the relevant. Like I said earlier, women are designed and built for having babies, both carrying and caring for them. Docs came along rather late in the game.

Just last Sunday we were in the hospital delivering the new addition to the house. As I told the nurse, all ya need is a catchers mitt!


----------



## dixiemama

I have begun my Maternity Kit; generic clothes, cloth diapers, medical supplies and have Ina May's book ordered. Also researching what foods have the most health benefits and the shelf life of some OTC vitamins (genetic condition doesn't allow my body to process folic acid like it should-I have to take 4x daily dose). 

Anyone else working on one??


----------



## Grimm

dixiemama said:


> I have begun my Maternity Kit; generic clothes, cloth diapers, medical supplies and have Ina May's book ordered. Also researching what foods have the most health benefits and the shelf life of some OTC vitamins (genetic condition doesn't allow my body to process folic acid like it should-I have to take 4x daily dose).
> 
> Anyone else working on one??


I have my storage tote with newborn to 6 month clothing. This is all gender neutral clothing since all the clothes in totes are Roo's and for a girl.  I'll be making some new sleepsacks soon.

I am ordering my OB kit and extra umbilical clamps.

I'll start storing the prenatal vitamins once we move or we start trying- whichever is first. 

We have enough cloth diapers right now to diaper 4 kids at once. I would like to add some more detergent to the baby preps but my favorite site is back ordered right now.


----------



## dixiemama

I'm going to try my hand at homemade detergent; see how it does. That way I can make large batches that last a long time. 

My cousin's wife is a doula taking midwife courses so I'm gonna tag along to a few births to learn some basic hands on stuff.


----------



## Grimm

I forgot to mention that one of the best preps a woman can have in this category would be pregnancy tests. I have about 25 Wondfo tests. They take up little room and they give accurate results even after the 'expiration date'. These were the brand I used when I found out I was pregnant with Roo. I think it was even 'expired'. Plus 25 for $5 is a good deal!


----------



## stayingthegame

when my two were teething, I would give them a bread stick to chew on. they were not sticky like teething biscuits or cookies and they were cheaper. doc said that they were more healthy because they didn't have as much sugar in them. my kids liked the garlic flavored ones.


----------



## AnonyManx

stayingthegame said:


> my kids liked the garlic flavored ones.


My son (now 3.5) LOVES garlic. He has a fiery hatred of ketchup, but will put garlicky spaghetti sauce on almost anything. And one of his favorite foods is roaster red pepper hummus!


----------



## Jim1590

dixiemama said:


> I'm going to try my hand at homemade detergent; see how it does. That way I can make large batches that last a long time.


We are halfway through our first batch ourself. We used ivory soap, borax and washing soda. 2 scoops using an enfamil scoop works pretty well. We had to switch from cold wash to hot wash though to dissolve the soap.



dixiemama said:


> My cousin's wife is a doula taking midwife courses so I'm gonna tag along to a few births to learn some basic hands on stuff.


Make sure you have the moms permission first!


----------



## Grimm

JimMadsen said:


> We are halfway through our first batch ourself. We used ivory soap, borax and washing soda. 2 scoops using an enfamil scoop works pretty well. We had to switch from cold wash to hot wash though to dissolve the soap.


I have read that if you microwave the soap it puffs up and can be ground into smaller coffee grind size bits.


----------



## dixiemama

Stocked up on winter gloves, scarfs and hats. They might be big on a newborn, but something is better than nothing. 

Yea I got a mom's permission to attend all sessions and birth when she has another baby (just started trying). Will keep ya posted!


----------



## Jim1590

You can also get the car seat covers. We are using one that is quite thick and should keep him warm pretty well in a sheltered environment.

Grimm, I will keep that in mind for the next batch. We did 4 batches at once and filled a 2 gallon fruit salad bucket about 2/3rds. The trick is in making sure the soap is spread around for each scoop. I have a mini food processor with two blades. Maybe I will mark one for soap and the other for our powdered eggs!


----------



## Grimm

We are working on #2 so I am on the hunt for super bargains for baby gear. I got a steal of a deal on 3 nwt sleepsacks. I tried to stay gender neutral with Roo's clothing and gear but my in-laws were not about to let that happen.  So 75% of it is pink.


----------



## Dakine

Grimm said:


> We are working on #2 so I am on the hunt for super bargains for baby gear. I got a steal of a deal on 3 nwt sleepsacks. I tried to stay gender neutral with Roo's clothing and gear but my in-laws were not about to let that happen. So 75% of it is pink.


it can always be traded or stored for the next one


----------



## Grimm

Dakine said:


> it can always be traded or stored for the next one


If #2 is a girl I'll hang on to all of Roo's outgrown clothes. If #2 is a boy I'll thin out the girl clothes by selling some on ebay or giving them to my SIL (she is pregnant with a girl right now). Some of the more sentimental clothes will be saved to pass on or for grandchildren.


----------



## jeremiyah

dixiemama said:


> I know that in a true SHTF situation, this will probably the last thing on anyone's mind BUT, it just might be something to consider. There are a few of us who are in child bearing age and if the SHTF while we are pregnant and it lasts past our time, besides sterile gloves, sheets, clamps, bubble syringe, what else wld we need?


Instead of going that route, I suggest getting what a midwife would need / have in order to do a birth. Google midwifery supply

I buy medical stuff as I can, so if a doctor shows up sans tools, they can use them. 
Study birthing & midwifery. It is a very high calling; see Exodus 2. The midwives opposed /disobeyed Pharaoh, and were blessed for it; "God gave them houses..."

I suggest becoming a 1st responder in your area. 
This gives you several advantages:
1. You can travel through roadblocks with "emergency personnel only" You are one...
2. You get a radio. This is a $500.00 piece of equipment.
More than that, you have commo with county LEO, Fire & Medical, Storm Watchers...
3. You get Medical Equipment Bag self explanatory...
4. With that, and the reason I thought of it,YOU GET AN OXYGEN TANK, MASK, ETC FOR EMERGENCIES....LIKE CHILDBIRTH!!! 
My daughter, and the midwife who took over my wife's practice when charges were filed, arrest warrant issued after the transported baby died under their care, are 1st Responders. These 1st Responder people DREAM of being on a birth...daughter & midwives just smile, and say nothing; 1st Responders do not know they have midwives on staff)

This is one supplier my wife uses, Google search below:

http://inhishands.com/shop/Midwifery-Supplies.2

Sutures by Ethicon (‏24)
Chromic Gut and Coated Vicryl
Prices are for Suture packages that contain one(1) suture. Call for box price.
Urine Sticks 
Urine Sticks (‏14)
Diagnostics 
Diagnostics (‏9)
Syringes & Needles 
Syringes & Needles (‏11)

http://www.birthwithlove.com/

Birth Kits
Find and buy your midwife's birth kit.
Are you a midwife? Get a free quote for your birth-kit.
Quick Links
"The Lens"
Birth Pools & Tubs (get a kiddie pool / painters liners / shower curtains for water-birth -recommended! Watch You Tubes!!!)
Vitamin K (Prevent Hemorrhage)
Childbirth Professional Locator

http://www.preciousarrows.com/category_s/21.htm
Home Birth Kits	
Water Birth	
Birth Supplies	
Midwifery Supplies	
Pharmaceuticals	
IV Supplies	
Diagnostic Tools	
Gloves	
Instruments	
Feto/Stethoscopes & Sphygmomonometers	
Ovulation/Pregnancy Tests
Natural Body Care	
Feminine Protection	
Breastfeeding	
Newborn Care 
Doula Stuff
Books and Publications
Home Health

http://homebirthbaby.net/supply-list/

They have this link:
Become a Midwife (more below...)

Books to read are many: it would be like college. A midwife is better trained for birth than most doctors, and honest & good doctors know that. Holland has the lowest neonatal mortality rate in the world; with attendant highest use of midwives.
We all need to learn to take care of ourselves:
Grow your own food. Have your babies at home. Do not vaccinate, etc

Books to read are many: (My favs anyway, as I have read several; some I know are musts)

SPIRITUAL MIDWIFERY -INA MAY GASKIN
HEART & HANDS -ANN FRYE
LADIES HANDS, LION'S HEART -CAROL LEONARD -this one is an awesome autobiography of the woman who co-founded MANA - Midwives Association North America. from backwoods in NH or Vermont? It takes Balls to be a midwife -lion's heart, -every single birth they are staring death in the face...
yet gentleness -Lady's hands -to be able to hold a frail newborn and have the control to puff just enough air into it's lungs to resuscitate it....
...twice in her career, a cord was extremely tight around the neck -not just tight, but deadly tight: only option is to cut the cord; snip...spinning blood spraying cord...Babies Fine. Apgar Nine. End up on a transport when that happens at a hospital with an inexperienced doctor, and the baby dies. Midwife's fault, and charges are filed, and three years & $75,000.00 later... (long story...)

SISTERS ON A JOURNEY - a look at several midwives from many backgrounds
including a black girl, who by the time she passed away, had birthed ohhh...sounds impossible, but memory says 50,000 babies???

Lots of others. 
You women study midwifery if you plan to have babies; You may midwife for a friend. Of course, it is another reason to relocate, if you have to, to the Ozarks; lots of good midwives.

Get apps on your phones. look for free books on Kindle, PDFs on internet, etc.
There are online courses also.

Make, or buy:
Birth Kits
Create a Birth Kit

jeremiyah

Become a Midwife

Meet my Assistant

My Assistant at this time just so happens to be my oldest daughter, Sharron. She has been involved off and on in my practice since she was 16. She has taken a number of medically oriented college classes as she had originally considered the idea of becoming a Doctor of Osteopathy but has since decided that being a midwife is much more suited to her life. She also works as a nurse technician at a local hospital when not assisting me. She is current in Basic Life Support CPR and Neonatal Resuscitation.

Sharron has attended over fifty births with me. Her assistance has benefitted myself as senior midwife and my clients. She has an intuitive understanding of birth that has been strengthened by birthing her own children at home. She is currently engaged in a self study program that supports the NARM Certified Professional Midwife and hopes to attain her CPM within the next year or so.

Becoming a Midwife

There are many types of midwives and just as many ways of becoming a competent, qualified and certified midwife. As a member of MANA, NARM and the Missouri Midwives Association I can provide some direction for obtaining a CPM.

There are the structured environments of a college or midwifery school..

MEAC accredited midwifery schools
ACNM accredited schools

You may also apply yourself tp the do it yourself way of studying, doing an apprenticeship with a mentoring midwife and then applying for the NARM CPM. You can use web based or longdistance learning programs such as:

Missouri Midwives Association is currently in the process of designing a structured web based home study program. We plan to offer a curriculum designed to support the NARM CPM as well as the apprenticeship route into midwifery. We offer a guided curriculum that can be done at your own pace. You will be responsible for obtaining the necessary textbooks and enrolling in the web program for each book. Chapter test and review questions will be done over the web but comprehensive final exams for each book will be done at a monitored exam site to ensure the quality of your education. More information maybe obtained at the Missouri Midwives Association web site.

***************************

Links

General Information Links

birthingnaturally.net
midwifeinfo.com
breastfeeding.com
birthpartners.com
mothersnaturally.org

Supplies and Other Things
inhishands.com
mountainmeadowherbs.com
birthwithlove.com
ovulation-calendar.net
Sonograms 
Newborn Screening Information http://www.dhss.mo.gov/NewbornScreening/

Safety
bmj.com
gentlebirth.org/ronnie/homesafe.html
homebirth.org.uk

Midwifery Support Groups
Citizens for Midwifery 
Families for Missouri Midwives

Becoming a Midiwfe
Missouri Midwives Association 
Midwives Alliance of North America
Christian Midwives International


----------



## Grimm

Picked up a copy of Emergency Childbirth by Gregory White. It was intended for LEOs but I was told to check it out by my OBGYN when I was pregnant with Roo. I could not find it then but found it at my local used book store.


----------



## Grimm

jeremiyah said:


> CUT FOR LENGTH


Any book recommendations for the novice in the way of midwivery or for emergency childbirth?


----------



## Lake Windsong

Grimm said:


> Any book recommendations for the novice in the way of midwivery or for emergency childbirth?


www.hesperian.org

Where Women Have No Doctor
also on the site
A Book for Midwives
and other books to order/download pdf.


----------



## Grimm

Lake Windsong said:


> www.hesperian.org
> 
> Where Women Have No Doctor
> also on the site
> A Book for Midwives
> and other books to order/download pdf.


Thank you.


----------



## jeremiyah

Grimm said:


> Any book recommendations for the novice in the way of midwivery or for emergency childbirth?


Best books for lay midwifery in relation to handling uncomplicated births:

1. Heart and Hands Elizabeth Davis;
http://elizabethdavis.com/

http://www.amazon.com/Heart-Hands-Fifth-Midwifes-Pregnancy/dp/1607742438

2. Varney vol 1 (&2);
http://www.amazon.com/Varneys-Midwifery-Fourth-Helen-Varney/dp/0763718564

3. Holistic Midwifery Ann Frye;
http://www.amazon.com/Holistic-Midwifery-Comprehensive-Homebirth-Pregnancy/dp/189114555X

http://www.midwiferybooks.com/hol_mid2/

That is a lot -while having a baby can be simple, quick, painless, and uncomplicated...sometimes it is the opposite of all of those.
Childbirth is not something to let go to chance. 
It is far better to just have professional help, a lay or Nurse midwife, even hospital / doctor, etc...plan ahead if possible, get to know midwives, interview them, etc. Statistics for home-birth with no help are four times higher for deaths, I think -on one Missouri study than professionally attended births with MDs, nurses, or midwives...-of course, the doctors and nurses were also four times higher than the rate for midwives. That is a simple universal truth; midwives are much safer than hospital / doctors.
If you can, do have supplies ahead of time, and then just read all you can, so you will be as knowledgeable as possible.
You might consider studying online; that would be a huge step in the right direction:

Midwife-To-Be Correspondence Course
http://www.midwifetobe.com
http://midwifetobe.com/

If you plan on the possibility of bugging out, plan to move to where there are midwives; that was one of three major reasons we moved where we live; so my wife could be near other midwives for friendship, counsel, help, back-up, advice, etc.

NOW...and this is so you can keep an eye on Craigslist, garage sales, thrift stores, b/c you just never know..print h=ths list, keep it in an e-mail, or on smart phone, and watch out for these. It would be especially helpful to know what the going prices are. Varney, Frye, etc are THE BOOKS -must haves, so they command a high price; they are super well bound -like a reference book -b/c that is what they are. Ask on Craigslist -a midwife here retired and is selling all her books; look for someone in your area that has books they no longer need. Ask on local free-cycle, etc, and watch ebay as well...

http://www.newlifehomebirth.com/midwifetobe2.htm

Phase 1
• Varney's Midwifery - (large textbook) by Varney
• Holistic Midwifery Vol. 1 - by Anne Frye
• Complete Book of Pregnancy and Childbirth - Kitzinger
• Spiritual Midwifery -Ina May Gaskin
• Heart And Hands - Elizabeth Davis
• Bradley Book - Husband Coached Childbirth or other
• Special Delivery - Rahima Baldwin
• Prescription for Dietary Wellness - Balch & Balch
• Active Birth - Balaskas
• Easing Labor Pains - Lieberman
• Practical Skills Guide (used by NARMS)
• Medical Terminology w/ Human Anatomy - Rice
• Birthsong Workbook
• Immaculate Deception 2 - Susanne Arms
• A midwives Handbook - Sinclair
• Physical Exam 6 Ed - Bates
• Maternal Newborn Nursing 7ed. - Olds & London

Phase 2
• Human Labor & Birth -Oxorn & Foote
• The Baby Book - Sears
• Mommy Diagnostics - Shonda Parker
• When Survivors Give Birth - Simkin
• The Natural Healthy Pregnancy - Shonda Parker
• Perinatal Impact of Alcohol, Tobacco & other - March of Dimes
• Empty Arms - Ilse (or other baby loss book)
• Pregnancy Childbirth & the Newborn Revised - Simkin
• A Guide to Effective Care in Pregnancy & Childbirth - Enkin
• Birth by Tina Cassidy or American Way of Birth - Mitford
• The 5 Standards for Safe Childbearing - David Stewart PHD
• Counceling The Nursing Mother - Lauwers & Shinskie

Phase 3
• The Cooperative Method of Natural Birth Control -Nofzinger
• Understanding Diagnostic Tests in the childbearing year Anne Frye
• (also will be tested on other text books as they are finished)

hth

(see next thread...)

jeremiyah


----------



## Bobbb

lazydaisy67 said:


> Having said that, the reason the U.S. has such a strangly (and alarmingly) high infant mortality rate is because the medical "professionals" intervene WAY too much.


Um, NO, you're wrong. The reason that the US has a high perinatal mortality rate is because of the diverse nature of our population.

From the CDC:


----------



## Bobbb

JimMadsen said:


> Like I said earlier, women are designed and built for having babies, both carrying and caring for them. Docs came along rather late in the game.


Similarly, humans are built to be perfect hosts for cancer and smallpox and physicians came around later in the game. I guess we don't need medicine to deal with cancer and smallpox because nature intended humans to experience cancer and smallpox.


----------



## Bobbb

jeremiyah said:


> A midwife is better trained for birth than most doctors, and honest & good doctors know that.


Do anyone else's eyes bleed when they read nonsense like this?

It takes a one-year apprenticeship to become a Certified Professional Midwife under the tutelage of a preceptor who has 3 more years of experience than you OR who has delivered 50 children.

To become an OB requires 4 years of university, 4 years of medical school plus a 4 year residency.



> Holland has the lowest neonatal mortality rate in the world; with attendant highest use of midwives.


Do you even bother to verify the stuff that you write?

Here is an international comparison of perinatal mortality rates - Table A 1.1 (page 35). Australia, Austria, Belgium, Canada, Hong Kong, Macao, Cyprus, the Czech Republic, Finland, France, Germany, Gaum, Iceland, Italy, Japan, Malaysia, Martinique, Monaco, New Zealand, Norway, South Korea, Singapore, Slovakia, Slovenia, Spain, Sweden, Switzerland, *AND the United States* all have lower perinatal mortality rates than the Netherlands and tied with the Netherlands are Chile, Denmark, Greece, Israel, Malta, Poland, Portugal.


----------



## Lake Windsong

We get it, Bobbb. The perfect maternity kit would include the uterus of a white woman and a white male doctor in a hospital. Got it on my list now. Thanks for the helpful prepping advice.

No need to sidetrack this thread that's been going just fine since November.


----------



## Bobbb

Lake Windsong said:


> No need to sidetrack this thread that's been going just fine since November.


Blatant misinformation should be corrected rather than left festering, like a fart in an elevator, where everyone remains silent as their nose is assaulted. Notice that I didn't take issue with any of the advice offered for preparing a maternity kit - no misinformation means no need to offer clarifications or to call out wrong and misleading declarations of fact.

Everyone is entitled to opinions but they can't make up facts out of thin air to suit their predilections.


----------



## Lake Windsong

2,261 farts in an elevator. Thanks for your contribution to PS.

Back to the OP, and items needed for shtf maternity kits.


----------



## camo2460

Bobbb you are obviously very educated and very well read, so it's not what you say, it's how you say it. You come off as a very angry person, folks would listen better if you ease off a bit. Just a friendly observation.


----------



## Grimm

Lake Windsong said:


> 2,261 farts in an elevator. Thanks for your contribution to PS.
> 
> Back to the OP, and items needed for shtf maternity kits.


I took your recommendation about the books and ordered them and downloaded them so I have them until my hardcopies arrive.

Thanks again.


----------



## Bobbb

camo2460 said:


> Bobbb you are obviously very educated and very well read, so it's not what you say, it's how you say it. You come off as a very angry person, folks would listen better if you ease off a bit. Just a friendly observation.


I can't help how I come off, but it doesn't stem from anger. I just don't like when opinions are presented as facts. People who write something like this - _"Despite all of the evidence which contradicts my opinion that the Netherlands has the lowest perinatal mortality rate in the world, I still chose to believe what I want to believe and no amount of evidence is going to budge me from my fantasy"_ won't get any argument from me for they're clearly informing people that their opinions are made-up and divorced from reality. Fine. However, when people state those opinions as facts and don't even *show us the courtesy* of verifying what they may honestly believe are factual statements, then some of us, like me, are going to be insulted. It doesn't take much effort to verify what we may think of as facts. We're here to help each other out and I can't see how pushing out false facts, wrong facts, opinions as facts, helps anyone. If you state that your position is one based on feelings and impressions and ideology, then the rest of us can assess what you write knowing that and maybe find some use in your opinions, feelings, impressions and ideology but we won't be misled into thinking that what you've written is a factual statement.

Look, I know jack squat about firearms but I'm pretty sure that I'd be pissing people off if I started pushing out subtly misleading opinions as the gospel truth or blatantly misleading (Magazines *are* Bullets and once used the mags are discarded) people who don't know better and thus accept what I write as true.

I tend to want to accept as true the things I read on this board that are stated in a factual manner and presented as being true. I give people the courtesy of believing that they know what they're writing about. I'm here to learn about things that I'm ignorant about. However, I'm not ignorant about everything and when I can spot things that are simply not true that leads me to wonder how inaccurate are some of the things that I've learned which were stated as being factual. I believe that the trust we put in each other is enhanced if what we write as being true is actually true.


----------



## camo2460

fair enough


----------



## jeremiyah

camo2460 said:


> fair enough


:ditto:

fair enough :beercheer:


----------



## lovetogrow

dixiemama said:


> I know that in a true SHTF situation, this will probably the last thing on anyone's mind BUT, it just might be something to consider. There are a few of us who are in child bearing age and if the SHTF while we are pregnant and it lasts past our time, besides sterile gloves, sheets, clamps, bubble syringe, what else wld we need?


Jumping in, thanks. Great topic and excellent information! I humbly submit that I am grandmother to thirteen little people, mother to five. My grandmother was midwife to many families in the backwoods of Michigan during and beyond the depression. It was a rough go at times with only the bare necessities (knee deep in snow, linens and newspaper in tow). This is a valuable thread.

On a final note, my fourteenth grandchild will soon be delivered by his midwife in the north woods of Canada Lord willing 

Peace


----------



## Lake Windsong

Grimm said:


> I took your recommendation about the books and ordered them and downloaded them so I have them until my hardcopies arrive.
> 
> Thanks again.


No problem. I first heard of the site and the books when my sister lived in Kenya. I have three of their books for our prepping library, as well as a few downloads.


----------



## dixiemama

This post wasn't supposed to be about opinions on care-just what a woman would need to deliver at home WITH NO OTHER OPTION.


----------



## dixiemama

This post was supposed to be about TOOLS and SUPPLIES, not opinions about care. In a world with no access to hospitals, women need to know what to have on hand to deliver their (or others) children. 

The arguments about which country has the worst infant mortality or the best only causes stress, anxiety and fear and I hope we can all agree that those are the LAST things a woman needs in labor.


----------



## Grimm

dixiemama said:


> This post wasn't supposed to be about opinions on care-just what a woman would need to deliver at home WITH NO OTHER OPTION.


Kisses, sweetheart.

Lets getter back on topic.


----------



## Toffee

I didn't notice it being covered, but I think there should also be some planning for after the babe comes, ie bottles, nursing aids, powder, etc.


----------



## Grimm

Toffee said:


> I didn't notice it being covered, but I think there should also be some planning for after the babe comes, ie bottles, nursing aids, powder, etc.


That is mentioned in some of the very first posts in this thread. It seems to have gone off topic.


----------



## Toffee

Grimm said:


> That is mentioned in some of the very first posts in this thread. It seems to have gone off topic.


Oh, thanks! I see you had the same idea that I did. I did notice that about every six months, they run big sales on baby stuff to clean out the shelves for the next model if this or that.


----------



## Grimm

Toffee said:


> Oh, thanks! I see you had the same idea that I did. I did notice that about every six months, they run big sales on baby stuff to clean out the shelves for the next model if this or that.


When we start working on #2 I'll be starting to stock up on baby basics like formula and baby bathwash.

Keep your eyes open for the 20% off coupons from Babies R Us.


----------



## dixiemama

Working on my kit since we have started working on #2. It's been 10 years so I'm WAY out of practice!


----------



## SouthCentralUS

dixiemama said:


> Working on my kit since we have started working on #2. It's been 10 years so I'm WAY out of practice!


There has to be others besides me that at first takes that the wrong way and laughs hysterically.


----------



## Toffee

Grimm said:


> When we start working on #2 I'll be starting to stock up on baby basics like formula and baby bathwash.
> 
> Keep your eyes open for the 20% off coupons from Babies R Us.


We don't have a babies r us, but we do have Target and the like.


----------



## dixiemama

I just got that! Ahahahahahaha I'm so blond, I'm platinum


----------



## Toffee

So, what were the biggest surprises that you had when you had kids? We want to prepare just in case, but I have no experience with babies other than holding them and making faces. Was there one specific tool that you really liked having?


----------



## Grimm

Toffee said:


> So, what were the biggest surprises that you had when you had kids? We want to prepare just in case, but I have no experience with babies other than holding them and making faces. Was there one specific tool that you really liked having?


Teething bob-bons were a god-send when Roo was teething.

I found that of all the gadgets we got at the baby shower 75% of them were donated after trying them out and finding they were not needed. The infant tub was a disaster! Roo HATED it. She screamed anytime we tried to use. I ended up just getting in the tub with her. She loved that. The tub was a waste of my in-laws' money.

Since we want more than 1 child I tried to get a few clothes in every size that were gender neutral so I didn't have to buy twice as many clothes if our second was a boy.

I also found Halo Sleepsacks to be a good investment. I started late using them with Roo but I have been buying them off the clearance rack at the stores for our next baby. My DH had no clue how to do a nice snug swaddle so these will help keep baby warm and snug.

The moses basket my mom gave me was great for the early months. I could move around the house and make sure she was safe and sleeping near me.

My Ergo carrier was also great. I can still use it for Roo if needed though she is a bit heavy.  I love it sooooo much I bought a second one so my DH can carry Roo and I can carry the baby.

Personally, I am all about saving money. We use cloth diapers and cloth wipes. I tried to get bedding and clothes that were gender neutral. I also tried to use both boys and girls dishes and toys. Of course I had my mom make girly quilts and shams for the twin bed after she out grows the crib.


----------



## dixiemama

A good diaper bag. When I had Bub, everything was Pooh Bear. After about a month, the diaper bag died. I bought one made by Jeep and still have it to this day. I even went and bought a second a few months back for the extra clothes I'm finding everywhere. Since the old one is still good-it's got our swimming clothes in it.


----------



## Grimm

dixiemama said:


> A good diaper bag. When I had Bub, everything was Pooh Bear. After about a month, the diaper bag died. I bought one made by Jeep and still have it to this day. I even went and bought a second a few months back for the extra clothes I'm finding everywhere. Since the old one is still good-it's got our swimming clothes in it.


I second! I got a few diaper bags and found the one I picked out and got myself is the one that has lasted. JJ Cole. I also have a Skip Hop bag in the car with diapers and extras for on the go emergencies. Sometimes those super expensive bags just don't cut it! Who really NEEDS a Coach diaper bag!?! Besides my SIL that is...


----------



## Toffee

I see that Target is having a big baby stuff sale all this month. Could be worth checking out.


----------



## Grimm

I picked up a few sensory baby toys while we were at the store getting supplies.

Next on my list is an OB kit. Now that we are in the mountains I need to start getting my supplies together so I am ready for the worst...


----------



## dixiemama

Printed patterns for dresses, skirts and how to convert regular jeans to maternity pants. A seamstress lives down the road so she's gonna be busy for a little bit.


----------



## Grimm

dixiemama said:


> Printed patterns for dresses, skirts and how to convert regular jeans to maternity pants. A seamstress lives down the road so she's gonna be busy for a little bit.


I have over 100 vintage maternity patterns. Converting your current clothes is really easy. Most fabric/craft stores sell the panels.


----------



## Grimm

I have been thinking more and more about prepping for "baby" and it hit me like a ton of bricks...

I need to add items for "baby" to my GHB in the car.
HELP!

What should I have for Roo and "baby" in my GHB?


----------



## dixiemama

Well, although I haven't tested, I am 3 days LATE! I'm praying my heart out and will test Monday. If so, major overhaul on my baby bag (OCD dontcha know lol). 

Needing good vibes/thoughts/prayers as I've lost a pregnancy and have a medical condition that makes full term hard. Thanks!!!


----------



## tsrwivey

dixiemama said:


> Well, although I haven't tested, I am 3 days LATE! I'm praying my heart out and will test Monday. If so, major overhaul on my baby bag (OCD dontcha know lol).
> 
> Needing good vibes/thoughts/prayers as I've lost a pregnancy and have a medical condition that makes full term hard. Thanks!!!


Praying for an easy, full term pregnancy!


----------



## dixiemama

Thank you so much.


----------



## hitman3872

May God keep you and your little one safe and heathy for a full term.


----------



## Grimm

dixiemama said:


> Well, although I haven't tested, I am 3 days LATE! I'm praying my heart out and will test Monday. If so, major overhaul on my baby bag (OCD dontcha know lol).
> 
> Needing good vibes/thoughts/prayers as I've lost a pregnancy and have a medical condition that makes full term hard. Thanks!!!


Remember to take your prenatals. And if the test is + let's get this thread active again!

Still no new baby for me. I'm beginning to think I'm only suppose to have one...


----------



## lovetogrow

God bless and keep you and yours safe :flower:


----------



## dixiemama

Has your focus put you on a low iodine diet? My mother in law was put on one due to left half of thyroid removed (cancer) and its went up into normal range in a week. I've been implementing it and my fatigue has drastically improved.


----------



## Grimm

dixiemama said:


> Has your focus put you on a low iodine diet? My mother in law was put on one due to left half of thyroid removed (cancer) and its went up into normal range in a week. I've been implementing it and my fatigue has drastically improved.


I don't add any salt to any of my food. I haven't for many years. My mom is anemic so I have to keep iodize salt in the house for her. As far as what my doctor wants, I just saw her last month and she is happy my T3 levels have stabilized for the most part. No to low sodium is all she asks.


----------



## dixiemama

OK it was just a thought.

BFN this month. Large cyst that feels like it will rupture any minute.


----------



## Grimm

dixiemama said:


> OK it was just a thought.
> 
> BFN this month. Large cyst that feels like it will rupture any minute.


Keep trying. Practice makes perfect.


----------



## Lake Windsong

Weekend clearance sale at www.blueberrydiapers.com

Figured this was the best place to give y'all a heads up about this. For those who want to stock up on cloth menstrual and baby/toddler products, these brands are usually pretty expensive. Some items are 'irregular', ie cosmetic flaws. But many are just where they are clearing out remaining inventory of certain prints. Very limited supply, look for 'clearance' on left side of home page.


----------



## dixiemama

Thanks Lake!! I've been stocking up and the irregulars I have, its mostly due to one side being a little longer/cut weird, etc. They absorb just as good!


----------



## Lake Windsong

No problem. We really like the potty trainers they make. It's hard to find them at a good price ($10 in clearance, regular almost $19).


----------



## Grimm

I came across this bib tutorial and pattern for those crafty mamas. This pattern is very similar to the one my mom used to make my bibs as a baby and I used for Roo's bibs. The pattern is free.










http://www.purlbee.com/the-purl-bee/2010/9/25/purl-sohos-liberty-baby-bib-kits.html


----------



## tsrwivey

It would be safer to have Velcro instead of snaps just in case the bib was to get hung on something, the Velcro would come apart where a snap or button may be strong enough to strangle the baby. Just a thought.


----------



## Grimm

Link back to the Prepper Nurse Breastfeeding thread
http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f3/breastfeeding-collapse-emergency-youtube-video-25527/


----------



## dixiemama

Thanks Grimm!

I am not preg yet (health and financial reasons) but have 2 cousins who are due this winter. Both will be getting emergency packs from us. One works in a daycare so she knows all about kids getting sick and all that entails but I want her to have a holistic approach. The other is basically spoiled with a 'what everyone else does' mentality. She has made some choices I wouldn't have with her first and I hope I can steer her in a better direction.


----------



## Prepper-Nurse

Grimm said:


> I wanted to add my 2 cents on baby preps...
> 
> As far as diapers, yes, disposables are a waste of money. We used cloth with Roo and saved a ton. We did start simple with the Gerber birdseye but found that cloth diapers by Cottonbabies are a godsend. They have different types for different budgets. I recommend for those prepping for the 'what-if' baby to buy a box or two of the Econobum diapers from Cottonbabies. One box contains 3 covers, 12 organic prefolds and a wet bag. They adjust in the waist and length so they will fit a newborn to a toddler without issue. http://www.cottonbabies.com/index.php?cPath=138 If you want to spend a bit more because you are planning on a baby I prefer the Flip Diapers with the Econobum prefold. You can even get disposable inserts for these if you have to have disposables... http://www.cottonbabies.com/index.php?cPath=139 Flips also have a training pant that is cloth. We are using these with Roo and it is saving us money.
> 
> A good sling or baby carrier is a must have for when SHTF. I have tried a few BUT I have my favorites. My go-to carrier for Roo is the Ergobaby. She has long since outgrown the Baby Bjorn but the Ergo can be used up to 40lbs according to their site. They have even product tested it to 90lbs without stressing the carrier. Customers have tested it to 150 even 200lbs without fail. Good to know. A good feature of the Ergo is the accessories they offer. The carrier it self has a pocket and clips for keys or small items BUT they have a backpack/diaper bag that can be used alone or attached to the carrier. There is also a waist pouch again that can be used alone or attached to the carrier.
> 
> Feeding baby is important. Since you never know what is going to happen prepare for the worst. Add powdered WHOLE milk to your stores or cans of dry formula. Also consider a manual breast pump in case batteries become scarce. Pumping after a feeding can help increase lactation. Breast milk can be stored at room temp for less than an hour.(according to my OB Gyn) Also add a few boxes of mother's milk tea. This will help promote lactation.
> 
> Now, a good postpartum belt is always nice. I was given one by my doctor a month after Roo was born because of a car accident but it helped a bit for both my back and my baby-jelly belly.  The belt I have is by Body Glove and is used for back/waist support during exercise. It is one size fits most and is a black color so if my DH pulls his back he can wear it for support.
> 
> Protection during postpartum bleeding is always smart. Disposable pads are easy to find now but I added some extra long and thick cloth pads to my stash. Cloth diapers can also be used but don't use them on baby afterwards. I plan on using our birdseye diapers to make a set of cloth postpartum pads. When I had Roo I was going through 2-3 pads stacked the first 4-5 days after she was born. The thicker the pads the better. That means a less cranky mama.
> 
> Please make these decisions for yourself. These are just my opinions.


This thread has given EXCELLENT ideas. Here's a link to a video I put up today about cloth diapers. Not sure if it adds much to the discussion, but you're welcome to wander over. I found these amazing wool diapers that don't require a cover or folding - they're like pants, you just slip them on. And they are cool in the summer, warm in the winter. The wool is felted, so it's soft. Large tea towels can do in a pinch for cloth diapers. If you're having to bug out, you could get by with 4 wet diaper and 1 poopy diaper change a day, and pack your bag accordingly. For any of the moms to be, there's also a picture of what breastfed baby poopy diapers look like, from the meconium, to the normal to the ones to be concerned about. Hope this adds a tiny bit!

Prepper Nurse Babies & Diapers during an Emergency or Collapse


----------



## Prepper-Nurse

Grimm said:


> Remember to take your prenatals. And if the test is + let's get this thread active again!
> 
> Still no new baby for me. I'm beginning to think I'm only suppose to have one...


Grimm, god bless you for sharing your wisdom while struggling to be blessed yourself


----------



## Prepper-Nurse

Grimm said:


> I have over 100 vintage maternity patterns. Converting your current clothes is really easy. Most fabric/craft stores sell the panels.


Grimm, you are AMAZING! I've never about this concept. Fantastic!


----------



## Grimm

Link back

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f3/prepper-nurse-babies-diapers-emergency-collapse-25595/


----------



## Grimm

Found a free snuggle/swaddle wrap pattern. You can follow the link to the designers site for the PDF download.

http://makezine.com/craft/craft_pattern_podcast_snuggler/


----------



## Grimm

Yet another Free PDF sleepsack pattern and tutorial.

http://www.sewmamasew.com/2013/12/sweet-baby-sleep-bag-pattern-tutorial/


----------



## Grimm

BOB for baby...

http://homesteadlady.com/bug-out-bag-list-baby/



> In honor of National Preparedness month, let's talk Bug Out Bags for a moment. I'm hopeful all the adults out there have their own 72 hour kits, but what about baby? I carried baby stuff in my own pack for a few years until I realized I was going to have to completely undo my bag while rummaging around looking for a diaper. Uh, not cool. Do you know someone who's having a baby soon? This makes THE best shower gift and all you have to do is follow this bug out bag list for baby. (As a bonus, there's a free printable for your gift giving at the bottom of the post!)affiliate disclaimer for top
> 
> What is a Grab and Go Bag?
> 
> Simply put, a Bug Out Bag (72 hour kit, Grab And Got Bag, Emergency pack - it has many names!) is a backpack full of supplies that you'd need in an emergency. A standard time frame to plan for is three days, or seventy two hours. If you're LDS, like me, this principle of preparedness has been drummed into your brain since you were a kid. If you're a logically thinking person, you've thought of this on your own since you never know what could happen and its good to be prepared. "If ye are prepared, ye shall not fear", so says one of my canonical books.
> 
> When you start thinking about what you might need in an emergency, the list can get long - too long to cart around on your back for three (or more) days. I suggest making a list of things you think you'd need if you, say, had to evacuate your house because of a wildfire. List everything. Then, start knocking stuff off the list until you have something that looks more doable.
> 
> You can order premade grab and go bags or you can assemble your own. Is one better than the other? Uh, well - that depends. If you're really good at bargain shopping and you have some time to devote to nosing out the best deals of equipment and food, then you'll probably save yourself some money by DIYing it. I always use second hand clothes, too - no need to pay for new clothes! If you're short on time, not very good at using coupons and sales or just feel too overwhelmed by all the options, then don't stress it and save up to buy one pre-made. We like giving two, adult sized grab and go bags as a wedding gift, when we have enough money to do so.
> 
> To get more ideas on how to build a quality bug out bag, just sign up below for our weekly newsletter and receive your free copy of our e-booklet DIY: Healthy, Holistic Bug Out Bag.
> 
> Bug Out Bag List for Baby
> 
> Often we think about the adults and older children needing an emergency kit but we can overlook baby, assuming we'll just shove some onesies and some formula into our packs and call it good. ACK! Babies are high maintenance, even healthy ones with no special dietary needs or medical issues.
> 
> Please, please consider putting together a grab and go bag for baby that is all her own. This will be a pack that you will attach to your kit but it will be separate. Why? Because you will need to tend to baby's needs far more often that you will need to get into your own bag, most likely. Babies are constant - nothing but needs. Dealing with a baby in an emergency situation will be hard enough; let's not borrow trouble by not preparing for the baby's special needs beforehand so that everything is accessible.
> 
> I haven't been to a baby shower in ages but I love putting a grab and go bag for baby together to give as a gift when I do. I finally got the chance to make one again as I was invited to attend the baby shower and Birthing Way of my old missionary companion and friend, Julie Behling Hovdal, who now runs Essential Survival, where she educates people on how to maintain and build up their health with essential oils, herbs and other healing modalities for peaceful times and times of strife. (Update 9/2014 - Julie has had to effectively shut down her site due to FDA regulations; it has limited content that will hopefully still be of some benefit to you.)
> 
> All my cool, gift-making stuff is packed in anticipation of our move - my artsy fartsy craft things, my nifty fabric and my laminator, all of which I usually use to construct a bug out bag for baby when I'm giving it as a baby shower gift. So, I made due with what I could find and had a blast putting together an emergency bag for little Rheo.
> 
> Bug Out Bag List for Baby
> 
> So, the following will be a list of items you may or may not want to put into your baby's emergency pack. I'll first tell you what I put into a bug out bag being given as a baby shower gift. Then, in a following post, I'll list things that you could also include and/or what things mamma may want to add herself to round out the kit. Mamma is going to know that baby best; what the baby's routines are and what his needs will be.
> 
> Bug out bag list for baby as a Baby Shower Gift:
> 
> A sturdy bag with straps, maybe even more than one to keep items separate so mamma doesn't have to completely unpack everything in the bug out bag to get to the item she needs. This time, I bought a three pack of small ditty bags in different colors. I hooked them together with strong carabineers that can also be used to attached the kit to mom or dad's pack. These three smaller bags could be shoved into a larger bag like a backpack but if you know what's in each colored bag, you can go straight to it so group like items in each bag. For example, put all the baby food stuff in one bag - formula, bottle, foil packs, some water and some burp cloths. Baby, of course, cannot carry her own pack so the parents will be doing it; keep that extra weight in mind as you assemble this kit.
> 
> A bottle or several bottles (with rings and nipples) with a suitable dry (make sure its dry) formula. Time was I fed my babies formula without thinking - my doctor said it was safe, they gave me some free at the hospital and I struggle with milk supply when I'm nursing. NOW, I'm a crunchy, homebirthing, whole foods mamma who would never dream of giving my child a commercially produced formula. However, milk supply is largely dependent on hormones and certain other factors that need to stay in balance for a mom to produce milk for her baby. No one disagrees that the breast milk produced by the mother for that baby is THE best thing for the baby. However, in emergency, high stress situations, a lot of things including hormones and peace of mind go out of whack. Mamma may dry up against her will just because of stress. Try to find the best formula you possibly can for baby's kit and hope that mamma never has to use it! Earth's Best and Baby's One are better brands than others, in my opinion, but Earth's Best may have traces of hexane and Baby's One is crazy expensive. You can read this review to begin your research. Every formula, per the Federal Government, sold in the US must be enriched with isolated Iron. I never, ever recommend soy for babies. Or adults. Here's a little more information on quality infant formulas by Nourished Kitchen - including some on the dangers of soy. Do the best you can and remember that some food will be better than no food. If you're a praying person, bless your emergency pack before you give it to mamma at the baby shower.
> 
> Toy and/or book. Depending on the age of the baby, its good to include something that might provide some familiar comfort like a board book and/or something that will produce a smile. I like rattles for very small babies and books for slightly older ones. Goodnight Moon has a soothing text and bright pictures, if you need an idea, but make sure its a board book and not a paperback or even a hard cover - babies like to enjoy their books for lunch, on occasion, and mamma will appreciate having a book that will put up with some abuse.
> Water. Mamma will need water to mix the formula and to clean off spit up and other nasties, especially if no other water is available. I didn't actually include water for Reo because I thought his parents might have a brand they were more fond of than others - they're smarty pantses about health. Water in general is a bugger to plan for because there's no way you could carry enough water for everyone. If you're in a car or pulling a wagon, then you could do it, but on your back - no way, not with everything else you'll be toting. Here's how to calculate how much water you'll need from Ready.gov - its usually around a gallon a day, probably a little more for baby. I suggest that parents put a lifestraw or a similar backpackers water filter in their own packs - mom and dad should have their own in case they get separated.
> 
> Other foods may be appropriate, too. For Rheo, I included some of the Ella's Kitchen squeezable packs of pureed, organic baby food. Organic is no guarantee that everything is going to be just like you want it for this food, but like I said, some food is better than no food. I like Ella's Kitchen specifically because it doesn't have preservatives so if you want one that will last five years, pick a different one. In our family, we change out the food and clothes in our grab and go bags every SIX months so I went ahead and included some of this food for Rheo since he'll potentially be around four months by the time the sixth month mark rolls around.
> 
> Diapers. Julie plans to cloth diaper and she may decide to switch out the commercial, paper diapers I included for cloth ones later. As far as which is better to use in an emergency, that's for mamma to decide. Babies poop. A lot. Especially newborns. We're talking epic amounts of poop here. Water isn't always available in catastrophic situations; in fact, Julie would be the first to tell you from researching for her books that disease due to poor sanitation is the number one killer in most emergency situations. The cloth diaperers among us may decide to opt for disposable diapers for their baby's emergency pack. Or, they may not.
> 
> Hand warmers. FYI, babies don't like to be cold. These puppies work for several hours and can be wrapped up with baby in her blanket - if you're using them, don't put them directly on baby's skin.
> Blanket. This one was a polyester fleece and, although organic wool or cotton would be my first choice, this will do. The neat thing about wool is that its warm whether its wet or dry. However, polyester is more cost effective and this was actually a fabric remnant that caught my eye because of the color and pattern - both being appealing to babies. Whatever you do, don't pay full price for a new blanket - this is a very good item to purchase second hand.
> 
> Wipes, wet and dry. I like to provide both a pack of wet wipes and a small pile of dry wipes. The dry wipes I cut from a length of more polyester fleece that I bought to cut out liners for my baby's cloth diapers. (I'm trying desperately to figure out how to make cloth diapers work for her without giving her horrible rashes and we've started using these liners to wick moisture away from her little bum.) Babies make messes and lots of them.
> Changes of clothes. These do NOT have to be a fashion statement. Remember, you're hoping this pack never has to be used by mamma and baby. Ever. But, if it is going to be used, the most important criteria for clothing is that it be comfortable and breathable - cotton is a great option for that. For baby, buy a size bigger than baby might be right now, since its a lot easier to make larger clothes fit than those that are a size too small. Take it from the woman who birthed a 12lb 6 oz baby. I got a few different sizes in the pants for Reo and I hope they'll work. I like plain, white, long sleeve cotton onesies for shirts and like to include socks because that's something I've forgotten as I pack my baby's grab and go bag. You can certainly choose to buy these second hand, in nice condition and spend more money on something like a thermometer or more essential oils or Mom Stuff Salve (see below).
> 
> Ziploc bags. I totally spaced these for Rheo but its good to shove in a few different sizes of Ziploc bags for diapers or dirty laundry so they're not making everything messy. Mamma will still smell the diaper until she can dispose of it but it wont be sharing its joy with every surface with which it comes in contact.
> 
> Hygiene supplies. This could be anything from nail clippers to thermometers and you can often find them packaged altogether in the baby stuff section of most stores. I like to leave this mostly up to mamma because she'll know what she uses every day. I did include a small nasal aspirator for Rheo because having snot stuck up your baby's nose is awful - they can't breathe well and that effects sleep and overall mood. I hate breathing problems in babies - they're just scary. To be honest, the only (and I mean only) nasal aspirator that works at all is the big, green one they give you in the hospital. (Do they still do that? Its been awhile since I've birthed in a hospital.) I've tried several of these wimpy, newborn nose suckers on the market and they are mostly complete garbage that wouldn't suck an aphid from a rose. The one I bought for Rheo looked decent and I gave it a few investigative pumps to see how it would do. I guess we'll see.
> 
> Medicines, herbs and oils - Please note that these items are my suggestions only and aren't not meant to be read as professional medical advice - I include these items if I know the family well enough to know what would be used (see the next list)*. Now, with Julie being who she is, Pfft - I didn't even bother with this part. Rheo is going to be so set up when it comes to natural medicines that I had no need to add a single thing to his emergency pack in this category. His parents will come up with an entire baby first aid/herbal kit for Rheo, I'm sure. You can buy a great first aid, essential oil kit for baby's bag from Julie's site, too - just follow the link and nose around to see what you like. While you're at it, get a kit for your emergency pack, too.
> If the bug out bag had been for any other baby, I would have added a small vial of lavender and peppermint oils. I also would have added some homeopathic arnica and/or chammomila for teething pain. Hyland's carries a brand of teething tablets which are really easy to find in grocery stores these days, although you may still have to go to the crunchy/whole foods/natural remedies section. Another big must - this 1.5 oz container of Mom's Stuff Salve. If you have room, pack the 4 oz container. This is my favorite salve, even over the ones I make, and it will heal anything I've encountered so far having to do with skin.
> 
> Now, normally, I would make a small card with some cute graphics ala PicMonkey listing what I'd included in the pack and then I'd laminate it and attach it to the pack in lieu of a card. Yeah, that didn't happen this time. I'll sometimes sew a cutesy, baby themed bag to put everything into (I did stuff like that about three kids ago) but I think I like the ditty bags the best because Mamma can change them around as she needs and color code contents. I hate unpacking a small diaper bag just to find that one, lone item I need at the bottom of the bag! I like having separate bags for separate bunches of items - quicker access and less headache for parents. Both good things.
> 
> However, for you, I did make a cute card to attach to your Bug Out Bag for baby, if you are going to give this as a shower gift or simply to a baby you know and love. Simply follow this link, save and print. Cheers!
> 
> See our next article in a few days entitled "Bug Out Bag Lists for Babies and Kids" to see a list of ideas on how mom could improve on the pack we just built. We'll also be including some free printables to help round out your family's bug out bags! Remember, to learn more about making your bug out bags a bit healthier, just sign up below and your first newsletter will include a link to our free e-booklet!
> 
> For fun, here's a video from Julie at her Essential Survival TV channel, where she talks about the bug out bag for baby!
> 
> So, tell me what I missed! If you think of something we should all add to our Bug Out Bag List for Baby, just leave a comment&#8230;


----------



## Grimm

Bug Out Bag List for Babies and Kids

http://homesteadlady.com/bug-out-bag-list-babies-kids/



> So, you've already read our Bug Out Bag List for Baby post. But wait, there's more to add to the Bug Out Bag list for babies and kids! Here's a list of a few more essential items for baby's Bug Out Bag, items to consider for older siblings and some free downloads!
> 
> Whatever you choose to call it (Grab and Go Bag, Emergency pack, 72 Hour Kit), its important to have a Bug Out Bag for every member of your family, even the children. Small children can only carry light loads, so make sure you factor that into your plans. Babies can't carry anything at all, of course, so their pack should attach to yours. Why give baby her own? Please read our previous article on this topic where we talk about just that.
> 
> Bug Out Bag List for Babies and Kids
> 
> Warm/Cool season clothing. Like I said in the previous article, we switch out our food and clothes every SIX months, with the change of the seasons. If you're LDS, think General Conference time. If you're Jewish think Passover and Sukkot time. If you're pagan think Fall and Spring Equinox. Whatever, just make sure you make the switch. A sweater, a fuzzy hat, an extra blanket, a pair of small shoes for the toddlers, a sunhat or a light over shirt may mean the difference between comfortable baby and uncomfortable baby. With this, as with a lot of things, its really important that you know your baby's energy profile/"personality type". Type 2s are going to be way more sensitive to things like temperature, whereas type 1s will be probably be more interested in you using the space for an extra toy or book. For more information on typing your baby and yourself, read Carol Tuttle's Its Just My Nature and/or The Child Whisperer.
> 
> Other First Aid items and specialty medication. Unless I know the family really well, I just leave this part up to mamma. She'll know what she uses for baby and where to get it. For one thing, this part can get pricey, especially if you purchase holistic/herbal preparations. Any prescription medicines will need to be handle by the family, as well. I usually leave first aid items like bandages up to mamma as well - again, she'll know best what baby uses. I have NEVER kept a Band-Aid on a baby; they're like bandage escape artists! If I'm stocking my own baby's kit, I include a small vial of both lavender and peppermint oil. I also include the 1.5 oz Mom's Stuff salve. If you read the first article, you know that I also put in some homeopathic teething tablets. I keep most everything else in the way of herbs and oils in my own pack. To learn more about how to holistically stock your pack for your family, simply sign up for our newsletter below and receive our free e-booklet on that very topic!
> 
> Nursing pads and sanitary napkins for the mother, tissues. It's handy to have a few reusable breast pads on hand, even if you're not nursing. If you need to apply a fomentation or some herbs to a wound, you can put the breast pad over the herbs or soak the soft side in the fomentation and lay it over the wound. Then, you can wrap it in just about anything you have. The back of most reusable breast pads are made with PUL water proof fabric so they can be quite handy to have in your pack
> Pacifiers. Even if baby doesn't currently use them, baby may change her mind or you might be able to be a blessing to another mamma and baby by sharing.
> A small photograph album with pictures, religious/spiritual symbols (in our case, a picture of Christ) and even items with texture or dimension that baby might like to play with - a baby spoon, a teething ring, a mirror (not a glass one). For older children, make room for a pad of paper and a pen; a small container of play dough; some stickers; a favorite paperback book. Even a nice hair ribbon or a Lego figure can go a long way toward settling a child down in an emergency situation - even small items that are familiar and comforting can produce big results.
> Personal information and copies of vital data/certificates for baby and parents. In our kids' pack, each child has a printed sheet of paper kept safe in a Ziploc bag. Its not fancy (a simple word doc that I printed from my laptop) that lists their names, date of birth, parent's and sibling's information, cell phone numbers, a family contact that with address and phone numbers, a community contact (we list leaders and friends at church), food allergies that the child might have, any known allergies to medicines (this is a hard one for us since we don't ingest over the counter meds), activities that the child likes and any skills or special needs the child has. This print out also includes photos of each family member, both for comfort for the child but also so that those who may be helping my children in the event that we get separated will have photographic evidence that I'm their parent.
> 
> You can totally make one on your own, but for your convenience we've provided one for you to choose from in two different sizes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the first free form to save and print and then fill out for each child in your family, including baby. This one is a full sized piece of paper.
> 
> This one is the exact same document but about 1/3 of the size - like the size of a greeting card.
> 
> Here are two more good articles on packing Bug Out Bags by Food Storage And Survival and one from Preparedness Mamma. Here's another one from Ever Growing Farm on packing an infant kit.
> 
> Here's the broadcast Julie did on Essential Survival TV about getting baby's Bug Out Bag, her ideas and impressions and more information. (This is the Bag we put together that is featured in our previous article.)
> 
> Yippee for children in the world that motivate us to carry on and here's to keeping them safe!!!


----------



## Grimm

I have read this thread several times since finding out I am pregnant with baby #2. I wanted to add that when prepping for future pregnancies or the "what-if" baby when SHTF consider having at least one body pillow for the mom-to-be. It helps finding a comfortable position to sleep in and can help with positioning when giving birth.


----------



## lovetogrow

Grimm said:


> I have read this thread several times since finding out I am pregnant with baby #2. I wanted to add that when prepping for future pregnancies or the "what-if" baby when SHTF consider having at least one body pillow for the mom-to-be. It helps finding a comfortable position to sleep in and can help with positioning when giving birth.


Congratulations Grimm - just read you are expecting baby #2 :flower:

The body pillow for sure!


----------



## Grimm

I wanted to share my most recent find. I have been looking to add to my home birth kit just in case something happens and baby comes before the midwife or mom can get to a doctor/hospital. I came across this great site for home birthing supplies. They even have a laminated card on what to do if baby comes before the midwife...

http://1cascade.com/c/10641/emergency-birth-kit-supplies


----------



## tsrwivey

Grimm said:


> I wanted to add that when prepping for future pregnancies or the "what-if" baby when SHTF consider having at least one body pillow for the mom-to-be. It helps finding a comfortable position to sleep in and can help with positioning when giving birth.


I just used hubby!


----------



## Grimm

tsrwivey said:


> I just used hubby!


K sleeps heavy and doesn't like weight on him. So if I try to use him he'll roll on top of my arms or legs and hurt me.


----------



## Foreverautumn

Grimm said:


> I have read this thread several times since finding out I am pregnant with baby #2.


Duuuude!  Congratulations, Grimm!! :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Grimm

Something that can be heartbreaking but should still be prepared for is miscarriage or the lose of the baby such as stillbirth.

From my research miscarriage can be pretty painless and without need for any medical intervention. Just add extra heavy flow maxi pads, Tylenol and a peri bottle or two to make it more comfortable. But knowing when a professional is needed (be it a doctor or a midwife) is important.

Now, the momma-to-be will be emotional comfort and need time to grieve. Being able to deal with the loss without being judged is important. Some women feel like it is their fault when they lose a baby. But having someone there to listen and just remind them it is not their fault but God's plan can mean the world to a grieving mother.


----------



## LastOutlaw

I think I have some ACU maternity camos somewhere I acquired awhile back from an Army gear purchase.


----------



## Grimm

Found a good article at The Survival Mom

http://thesurvivalmom.com/special-needs-preppers-pregnancy-babies-toddlers/#comment-864123



> Special Needs Preppers: Pregnancy, Babies, and Toddlers
> 
> My children are big enough to not need many special accommodations, but when they were younger, just keeping their emergency supplies up to date (in other words, clothing that fit and food they would eat) could be a challenge! The truth is that little kids end up with a lot of emergencies, most of the potty, food, and otherwise messy variety. Parents already carry a lot of "emergency supplies" with them!
> 
> In a larger disaster, the challenges are determining what you need for a longer period, quite possibly away from home, and ways to keep your little one comfortable and content away from home. If you're an expectant mother, you have your own set of unique needs.
> 
> *Emergency needs for pregnant women*
> 
> Given how swiftly needs change during pregnancy, your Bug Out Bag or emergency kit may not be up to date. You'll probably want to add a month's supply of prenatal vitamins, a portable water filter (hydration is extremely important and you may end up in an area with questionable water), a few Mylar pouches of water, high calorie nutrition bars, and antacid tablets. Another good addition is a small bottle of acetaminophen, deemed to be safe for pregnant women, Benadryl (can be helpful as a mild sleep aid, too), a laxative, and any other medications your doctor recommends...


The rest is at the above link.


----------



## Grimm

I wanted to add some of my recent insight. Expecting a woman to breastfeed as the sole source of food when SHTF may not be an option. There are many reasons why breast milk may not come in so blaming one reason is not smart when trouble shooting the problem. Baby having a tongue tie and/or a lip tie can make breast feeding next to impossible and may require a frenectomy to correct. But do your own research on this condition. Aside from that some women's milk will never come in.

Also having foods on hand that promote a large milk supply can help a lot. Oats are one we all seem to have.

There are some tools that can help with issues that can make nursing hard or near impossible. A manual breast pump, feeding syringe and nipple shields can help when trying to get baby to latch in the beginning. 

If you are set on storing formula contact the major formula companies. They can mail out decent sized samples for free that have a shelf life of a year or more. I have half a dozen cans of formula that I got in the mail the last few months of my pregnancy with Juju. The expiration date is at least a year out.


----------



## DrPrepper

Another thing to consider is that if Mom is malnourished, even if her milk does come in, it may not have enough nutrients to nourish the baby adequately. If pregnancy is a possibility in a SHTF situation, it is good to have nutritional supplements (prenatal vitamins, etc) to keep mom healthy. Having some newborn vitamins might also be a good idea. Even if mom is healthy and plans to nurse, having some formula available is a good idea for those unexpected situations when nursing might not be possible.


----------



## Starcreek

I breastfed four children -- most of them to about 18 months of age. I have young friends (including 2 daughters-in-law) that have breastfed or tried to breastfeed, and after observing their success or lack thereof, I am almost certain that 99% of the problems a new mother has with breastfeeding is _between her ears_. Modern women have so many hangups and fears, and the lack of patience or perseverance. They really don't want the inconvenience or pain of learning to feed their child.

Most women can feed their child if they want to.


----------



## DrPrepper

Starcreek,
I am one of those mothers who was so malnourished my daughter was diagnosed as failure to thrive. When I was pregnant, I had numerous complications (including major surgery) and was unable to work. My husband at that time was only bringing home about $100 per week, which barely paid for rent, electric, etc. I had a son who was just over a year old with health issues, and..... to make a long story short, I did not have the nutritional reserves in me to be able to nurse my daughter. Was not a mental issue (although I agree with you that many times it is), but rather an issue of nothing left to give. I was not a nurse at the time, so I did not know about things like WIC. Fortunately, a neighbor figured out the issues and helped me apply for and receive WIC assistance for me, and both my kids, and that helped us make it.

That's why I think if not planning for birth control during SHTF, then additional pre and post natal nutrition should be a part of the plan.


----------



## Grimm

Starcreek said:


> I breastfed four children -- most of them to about 18 months of age. I have young friends (including 2 daughters-in-law) that have breastfed or tried to breastfeed, and after observing their success or lack thereof, I am almost certain that 99% of the problems a new mother has with breastfeeding is _between her ears_. Modern women have so many hangups and fears, and the lack of patience or perseverance. They really don't want the inconvenience or pain of learning to feed their child.
> 
> Most women can feed their child if they want to.


You are right to a degree. Sometimes a new mom's support network is a part of the problem.

When my mom had me she could not get me to latch and had no professional to turn to. She tried getting help from her own mother. My grandmother told my mom to start feeding me the formula the doctor recommended.

When I had Roo I had a hard time getting her to latch properly. No one wanted to help me at the hospital so it was easy for my in-laws to push me to formula feed her and not try every option with breast feeding. I was the major factor as to why my milk never came in.

With Juju I am not giving up on trying to figure this out with her. So far her tongue tie is not causing any major issues.


----------



## terri9630

I'm one who's milk never came in. I lost my first and I had lots of leakage during that pregnancy. After that there was nothing. Both of my kids would have starved and we tried everything.


----------



## Starcreek

Grimm said:


> Y No one wanted to help me at the hospital


I guess I was blessed in that regard. When I had my first, the morning after, the nurse's aide was this older black woman, and she asked me if this was my first. (Yes, it was) When was he born? (Friday about 6 p.m.) Then your milk will come in about Sunday at 6 p.m. Here's what you do.... When they bring that baby to you, you take a big chunk of your breast (and at this point, she demonstrated by taking a big chunk of my breast in her hand..... about 1/3 of the breast) and stuff it as far as you can down his throat. Don't just put the nipple in his mouth; that'll hurt! And don't wait for him to figure it out. Just stick as much of your breast as you can down his throat.

So I did as she recommended, and my little one caught on after that, and got a good dose of colostrum that first two days (it's a thick, yellowish milk. not much of it, but it is essential for the health of the baby, giving him resistance to disease), and just as she said, my true milk came in -- filled me to bursting! -- right at 6 p.m. on Sunday.


----------



## Grimm

I wanted to share this link I found for those prepping for the what-if baby.

https://masonbottle.com/collections...accessory-kit-silicone-sleeve-and-plastic-cap

I wish I had found this before I bought bottles for Juju. (My milk never fully came in but I am pumping every drop I can for her.)


----------



## Meerkat

Grimm said:


> I wanted to share this link I found for those prepping for the what-if baby.
> 
> https://masonbottle.com/collections...accessory-kit-silicone-sleeve-and-plastic-cap
> 
> I wish I had found this before I bought bottles for Juju. (My milk never fully came in but I am pumping every drop I can for her.)


 Neat! That's a good idea. 
I breast fed all mine up to 3mon.s they were healthy too. And had sweet breath. My milk was plenty but lots going on so I quit at 3mo.s.

No getting up and warming bottles or mixing formuler. artydance:


----------

